
Apple Hit with $2.8B Patent Lawsuit Over VoIP Technology - jweir
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/05/10/apple-vs-voip-pal-2-8-billion-patent-lawsuit/
======
TimMeade
Patenting caller to callee messaging? How is that even possible?

